# Mavericks Mail : Archives étranges



## FlyingTruelle (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde

Comme beaucoup, j'ai installé Mavericks hier soir (ou devrais-je dire, pendant la nuit...), et après quelques bonnes surprises, j'ai découvert quelque chose d'étrange dans Mail.app : 





le dossier "Tous les messages" qui devrait se trouver dans le dossier IMAP de Gmail se retrouve dans mon dossier archive !
J'ai supprimé le compte Gmail dans Mail, puis je l'ai recréé... rebelotte !
Est-ce un des problèmes connus de Gmail avec Mail ? Y a-t-il d'autres personnes dans ce cas ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Octobre 2013)

Pareil chez moi...Je voudrais bien savoir à quoi correspond ce dossier...


----------



## corso (26 Octobre 2013)

Il ny a aucun problème. Cest le comportement de Gmail. Dans Gmail, si tu archives, le mail
se retrouve dans le dossier tous les messages. Dans cette nouvelle version, mail archive comme Gmail. Voir laide de Gmail https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6576?hl=fr


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Octobre 2013)

Le truc c'est que les dossiers Gmail corbeille messages envoyés et brouillons ne peuvent plus être attribués à celles Mail ce qui fait doublons.
Auparavant on pouvait fusionner ces dossiers avec ceux de Mail, plus maintenant.


----------



## corso (26 Octobre 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Le truc c'est que les dossiers Gmail corbeille messages envoyés et brouillons ne peuvent plus être attribués à celles Mail ce qui fait doublons.
> Auparavant on pouvait fusionner ces dossiers avec ceux de Mail, plus maintenant.



Je n'ai pas ce problème.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Octobre 2013)

corso a dit:


> Je n'ai pas ce problème.



Peux tu me décrire comment tu procédes?
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2013)

FlyingTruelle a dit:


> Est-ce un des problèmes connus de Gmail avec Mail ? Y a-t-il d'autres personnes dans ce cas ?
> D'avance merci.


l'usage dans les forums ( et c'est rappelé dans ce que tu as signé à inscription) et le bon sens est de poster dans les sujets existants , afin d'éviter les éparpillements, redondances et de courir partout

il y a déjà des sujets Mail mavericks
et même des sujets gmail imap mavericks faisant état de ces soucis( et d'autres)

exemple
http://forums.macg.co/beta-os-x-mavericks/mavericks-probleme-gmail-1232266.html#post12613105


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Octobre 2013)

corso a dit:


> Il ny a aucun problème. Cest le comportement de Gmail. Dans Gmail, si tu archives, le mail
> se retrouve dans le dossier tous les messages. Dans cette nouvelle version, mail archive comme Gmail. Voir laide de Gmail https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6576?hl=fr



Non ce n'est pas ça...je retrouve dans ce dossier tous les message de mes 2 boites de réception Gmail...

Mais merci tout de même de t'intéresser au problème


----------



## FlyingTruelle (26 Octobre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'usage dans les forums ( et c'est rappelé dans ce que tu as signé à inscription) et le bon sens est de poster dans les sujets existants , afin d'éviter les éparpillements, redondances et de courir partout
> 
> il y a déjà des sujets Mail mavericks
> et même des sujets gmail imap mavericks faisant état de ces soucis( et d'autres)
> ...



Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas tout lu, mais le problème évoqué semble assez différent de ce que j'ai rencontré. Je pensais qu'il était préférable de ne pas mélanger tous les problèmes dans un même post... mais bon, je ferais différemment la prochaine fois.


----------



## corso (27 Octobre 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Peux tu me décrire comment tu procédes?
> Merci.



Sur chacun des dossiers dans Gmail, j'ai sélectionné le dossier en question, ensuite dans le menu "Boite aux lettres", j'ai utilisé la fonction "Utiliser cette boite aux lettres pour" et cela a fonctionné.


----------



## stéphane83 (27 Octobre 2013)

corso a dit:


> Sur chacun des dossiers dans Gmail, j'ai sélectionné le dossier en question, ensuite dans le menu "Boite aux lettres", j'ai utilisé la fonction "Utiliser cette boite aux lettres pour" et cela a fonctionné.



C'est ça mais malheureusement de mon côté ce n'est plus possible les boîtes aux lettres à sélectionner apparaissent en grisé bizarre....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

j'ai préféré laisser tomber 
Mail me prends trop le chou
Sparrow et Thunderbird fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## FlyingTruelle (28 Octobre 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> C'est ça mais malheureusement de mon côté ce n'est plus possible les boîtes aux lettres à sélectionner apparaissent en grisé bizarre....



idem !


----------

